# Cutdown Contest Whos In ?



## stowe (Sep 4, 2011)

Just wondering who going to Macon Oct 1 to get down on those cutdowns. I will be there. I was told it starts at 10 and sign in starts at 830 ? Anybody know if this is right?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 4, 2011)

Everyone heard that you and Duckcutter was going to be there. They are not going to waste thier time. I wont be there because it will be to loud and I only have ducks calls to look good. Plus all my calls togather are less than $200. LOL
Larry


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 4, 2011)

Stowe have you tried your birthday present out yet. oh yea I hear Foskeys is gunning for yall at the cutdown!!!! LOL


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 4, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Everyone heard that you and Duckcutter was going to be there. They are not going to waste thier time. I wont be there because it will be to loud and I only have ducks calls to look good. Plus all my calls togather are less than $200. LOL
> Larry



that will work mr larry,tape them altogether and you will have the high $$ for sure..
na all jokes aside most cutdowns are reasonable in price...


----------



## stowe (Sep 4, 2011)

My cutdown is my cheapest call and the one I will turn to first in the woods this year. If nothing else I will take it to Macon and try my luck at the contest. I will need luck cause I just learned to blow a call a couple of weeks ago. 

OCT 1, 2011 10AM WEAR YOU'RE EARPLUGS


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 4, 2011)

stowe said:


> My cutdown is my cheapest call and the one I will turn to first in the woods this year. If nothing else I will take it to Macon and try my luck at the contest. I will need luck cause I just learned to blow a call a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> OCT 1, 2011 10AM WEAR YOU'RE EARPLUGS




what     what    what......sorry i can't hear ya..


----------



## stowe (Sep 4, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> what     what    what......sorry i can't hear ya..


Oh you'll hear it alright turn your ear towards Macon BPS Oct 10 at 10 and you'll hear it


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 4, 2011)

stowe said:


> Oh you'll hear it alright turn your ear towards Macon BPS Oct 10 at 10 and you'll hear it




OCT 1ST  @ 10am  old fellow


----------



## stowe (Sep 4, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> OCT 1ST  @ 10am  old fellow



Yeah thats it. I forgot you know how it is after 40   

10-1-2011 cutdown mania


----------



## stowe (Sep 5, 2011)

NOBODY entering ??? I may have a chance on winning, Oct 1 2011 10 am one man Stowe show


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 5, 2011)

stowe said:


> NOBODY entering ??? I may have a chance on winning, Oct 1 2011 10 am one man Stowe show




DANG YOU SCARED THEM OFF...    people have heard  about you and your cutdown calling....


----------



## stowe (Sep 5, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> DANG YOU SCARED THEM OFF...    people have heard  about you and your cutdown calling....


 Dont be scared  I just started calling yesterday


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 5, 2011)

STOWE , I got me a cut down goose call, I am there.


----------



## stowe (Sep 5, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> STOWE , I got me a cut down goose call, I am there.


 Cut down goose call contest. Hows that sound Foskey?


----------



## stowe (Sep 5, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> STOWE , I got me a cut down goose call, I am there.


 Cut down goose call contest. Hows that sound Foskey?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 5, 2011)

stowe said:


> cut down goose call contest. Hows that sound foskey?




dont know larry...lol


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 5, 2011)

Quick question. Is the BSOD made of delrin?


----------



## stowe (Sep 5, 2011)

QuailJunkie said:


> Quick question. Is the BSOD made of delrin?


 Shawn?????????


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 5, 2011)

QuailJunkie said:


> Quick question. Is the BSOD made of delrin?



nope..it's a harder material than Delrin..


----------



## QuailJunkie (Sep 5, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> nope..it's a harder material than Delrin..[/QUOTE
> Definitely seems indestructible.  Any way to get one with a bigger bore?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 6, 2011)

QuailJunkie said:


> FOSKEY'S said:
> 
> 
> > nope..it's a harder material than Delrin..[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## stowe (Sep 6, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> QuailJunkie said:
> 
> 
> > YELP...DRILL IT OUT WITH A 17/32 DRILL BIT.
> ...


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 6, 2011)

stowe said:


> FOSKEY'S said:
> 
> 
> > Big Bore Cutdown Foskey Open, Im in
> ...


----------



## DeweyDuck (Sep 6, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> what     what    what......sorry i can't hear ya..



After listening to my call practice hours on end one day, wife walks in and says "You're wasting your time learning to blow those calls". Stunned at that, I say "Why in the world would you say that?"

She says, by the time you learn how to do it, you won't be ABLE to HEAR IT!!

So, if the good Lord is willing, I'll be in Macon to hear it.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 7, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> After listening to my call practice hours on end one day, wife walks in and says "You're wasting your time learning to blow those calls". Stunned at that, I say "Why in the world would you say that?"
> 
> She says, by the time you learn how to do it, you won't be ABLE to HEAR IT!!
> 
> So, if the good Lord is willing, I'll be in Macon to hear it.



thats funny...lol


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 8, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> After listening to my call practice hours on end one day, wife walks in and says "You're wasting your time learning to blow those calls". Stunned at that, I say "Why in the world would you say that?"
> 
> She says, by the time you learn how to do it, you won't be ABLE to HEAR IT!!
> 
> So, if the good Lord is willing, I'll be in Macon to hear it.




mr.dewey spencer from ROLLING THUNDER CALLS will be there if you need any help with it.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Sep 8, 2011)

Looking forward to it Shawn. Blow hard--not you blowhard!!


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 8, 2011)

sorry fellas, have a rugby tournement that weekend...


----------



## WFL (Sep 9, 2011)

I plan on going.  I just want to see if Foskey can call.  I bring Zoli to keep eye open for them to fly in. LOL  We ok just so no orange ones fly by.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Sep 10, 2011)

Look out boys, just got my new Colt 45 in from Foskey and need to tell you that you might be in trouble. He tuned this thing up so well that my 12 year old grandson is prolly gonna run it for me!!! This thing is better than sliced bread. Now I can quit blowing up truck tires for practice too. Ya want loud---get yourself a Colt 45!!!!
Thanks again Shawn for fantastic service.

Cutdown gold for sure in this call!!


----------



## stowe (Sep 10, 2011)

DeweyDuck said:


> Look out boys, just got my new Colt 45 in from Foskey and need to tell you that you might be in trouble. He tuned this thing up so well that my 12 year old grandson is prolly gonna run it for me!!! This thing is better than sliced bread. Now I can quit blowing up truck tires for practice too. Ya want loud---get yourself a Colt 45!!!!
> Thanks again Shawn for fantastic service.
> 
> Cutdown gold for sure in this call!!


 No if you want loud get the original I have both and the colt 45 is loud but the original is way loud.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 10, 2011)

looks like about 4 people are going.  I have to admit, this has been pretty poorly promoted, seeing as this is the only place where anybody has heard about it.  Hope it's a better turnout than it looks to be.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2011)

*I am sorry.*

For all you duck calling contest guys. yall go play. Killer will be scouting , working on his hunting stuff and savin his money for the real deal and it aint gona happen in Macon. Its gona happen on some river or mud flat. Good luck all you contest callers. I will be getting ready for duck season. Anything eles is   ______


----------



## stowe (Sep 11, 2011)

mizzippi jb said:


> looks like about 4 people are going.  I have to admit, this has been pretty poorly promoted, seeing as this is the only place where anybody has heard about it.  Hope it's a better turnout than it looks to be.


 Little do you know, This may be the only place youve heard about it but this thing is being talked about all the way to Arkansas County. I'm not sayin the turnout is goin to be huge (its the first year) but GON forum isnt the only place its being talked about.


----------



## stowe (Sep 11, 2011)

killer elite said:


> For all you duck calling contest guys. yall go play. Killer will be scouting , working on his hunting stuff and savin his money for the real deal and it aint gona happen in Macon. Its gona happen on some river or mud flat. Good luck all you contest callers. I will be getting ready for duck season. Anything eles is   ______


Dont hate.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2011)

*Im not haten.*



stowe said:


> Dont hate.


 I am just stating fact. All those calling contest are for people. It is not what the guy next says your calling  is . Its that mallard that you turn thats the real judge. I think it is great if you want to compete. But a calling contest is not like hunting dog test. A hunt test will teach a  handler and a dog skills that can be use in a duck blind. A calling contest will not teach you how to read ducks or how to call ducks. It is a show for people and I am not saying that you will not learn how to blow a call . But duck calling is not just about blowing a call. Its about what works in the blind. Sometimes a feed chuckle and lonesome hen will go allot further to geting your limit than blowiing some loud highball. Say it aint so.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2011)

stowe said:


> Little do you know, This may be the only place youve heard about it but this thing is being talked about all the way to Arkansas County. I'm not sayin the turnout is goin to be huge (its the first year) but GON forum isnt the only place its being talked about.



i rarely visit this site anymore, but do frequent real waterfowl sites and forums.  Just haven't heard anything anywhere else except from here and a while back from my buddy Clent.  If it turns up and I hear about it anywhere else, I will prolly show up.


----------



## stowe (Sep 11, 2011)

killer elite said:


> I am just stating fact. All those calling contest are for people. It is not what the guy next says your calling  is . Its that mallard that you turn thats the real judge. I think it is great if you want to compete. But a calling contest is not like hunting dog test. A hunt test will teach a  handler and a dog skills that can be use in a duck blind. A calling contest will not teach you how to read ducks or how to call ducks. It is a show for people and I am not saying that you will not learn how to blow a call . But duck calling is not just about blowing a call. Its about what works in the blind. Sometimes a feed chuckle and lonesome hen will go allot further to geting your limit than blowiing some loud highball. Say it aint so.


You cant realy think that someone who has the talent to blow and/or win a calling competition cant call ducks? Where do you think they learned from? It all starts from the pasion to hunt and kill ducks. THINK what you want and reply to this how you choose but you are sadly mistaken.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 12, 2011)

*I dont think I said that*



stowe said:


> You cant realy think that someone who has the talent to blow and/or win a calling competition cant call ducks? Where do you think they learned from? It all starts from the pasion to hunt and kill ducks. THINK what you want and reply to this how you choose but you are sadly mistaken.


 The ducks are the real judge and as far as duck hunting I have only been doing it for 50 years. Thats like dogs I once had a dog that was two points away from being a FLD CHAMPION. Most folks here do not understand what it takes to make an FC. You got to win trials not pass a hunting test. You only have one winner in a FLD Trial. He was agreat trial dog and the worst hunting dog I ever had. Mallards would work the decoys  and all he would do was whine and flare birds. Now hunting and contest are not the same and as far as mallards go we dont have enough of them in south GA to hone  a callers skills. We shoot divers, wood ducks and teal. If you kill a mallard around the coast he is very sick or he came off somebodys pound. Calling in a contest does not teach you how to call ducks. I am not saying it wont help you make the sounds you need to make. But its more that making sounds to calling ducks and thats a fact. Unlike most people here I grew up in the Mississippi Delta. I know how to call ducks and I know how to read ducks. Those are skills that I did not learn on a stage. Now also there are folks here that are much better callers and know what it takes to call ducks. They are the duck guides in Arkansas , MS ,LA,


----------



## topwaterfinest (Sep 12, 2011)

To the ring leader...Any estimate on how many are going to show yet?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 12, 2011)

wfl said:


> i plan on going.  I just want to see if foskey can call.  I bring zoli to keep eye open for them to fly in. Lol  we ok just so no orange ones fly by.



lol...i will be giving shooting lessons..lol


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 12, 2011)

mizzippi jb said:


> looks like about 4 people are going.  I have to admit, this has been pretty poorly promoted, seeing as this is the only place where anybody has heard about it.  Hope it's a better turnout than it looks to be.



i agree ..some what...had 30-40 days to put it together..no sponsors or help ..just my time and $$$$$$$$...

Next yrs will be bigger and much better...big $$ pay outs.

Truth is im doing my best..
Going to run a ad here on "gon" and other sites next yr..


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 12, 2011)

topwaterfinest said:


> to the ring leader...any estimate on how many are going to show yet?



4-40   i say 20  on single
25 dlbs
4-5 jrs


----------



## Burritoboy (Sep 12, 2011)

Who are the judges going to be?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 12, 2011)

Burritoboy said:


> Who are the judges going to be?



some will be call makers..state winners and some others


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 12, 2011)

I thought this thread was about a calling contest not field trial dogs. Did I miss something?


----------



## stowe (Sep 12, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> I thought this thread was about a calling contest not field trial dogs. Did I miss something?


Thank you


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 12, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> I thought this thread was about a calling contest not field trial dogs. Did I miss something?



You woul think this kind of talk (of dogs) would be better received on a different thread ( JUST SAYIN)


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Sep 13, 2011)

I am sorry,I wont be there, but I will beable to hear it from my house. I will be horning my skills, Honey does.  I got to get done with them, The season is around the corner. Maybe we need to have a calling contest and field trails on the same day. Also a school on how to shoot, How to scout, How to talk on this forum. Now that would draw alot of people and sponsers. Have it on Opening day of duck season and I will have the whole state to myself!!! 
Good luck to all of you.
Larry


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 13, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I am sorry,I wont be there, but I will beable to hear it from my house. I will be horning my skills, Honey does.  I got to get done with them, The season is around the corner. Maybe we need to have a calling contest and field trails on the same day. Also a school on how to shoot, How to scout, How to talk on this forum. Now that would draw alot of people and sponsers. Have it on Opening day of duck season and I will have the whole state to myself!!!
> Good luck to all of you.
> Larry



 TO MUCH...


----------



## stowe (Sep 13, 2011)

Why sometimes when you pass a cow pasture are all the cow facing the same way? Oh wait DUCK


----------



## vrooom (Sep 13, 2011)

Im sorry...but did this thread really just get the "I've been duck hunting for 50  years and had a lab that was two points away ffrom FC" post?  Oh well...I guess it wont feel left out now.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 13, 2011)

vrooom said:


> Im sorry...but did this thread really just get the "I've been duck hunting for 50  years and had a lab that was two points away ffrom FC" post?  Oh well...I guess it wont feel left out now.



i hate to agree ,,,,but yes


----------



## Tshannahan (Sep 16, 2011)

I love the guys who think contest callers can't kill birds. Do they really think that contest guys aren't hunters first. I was hunting for 12 years before I ever entered a contest. I can tell you I could kill birds when I started contest calling, but as my calling progresses I find it easier and easier to the point where calling birds in isn't a challenge 99 days out of 100, it's just expected. Hunting 40-50 days a year don't hurt either.


----------



## stowe (Sep 16, 2011)

Tshannahan said:


> I love the guys who think contest callers can't kill birds. Do they really think that contest guys aren't hunters first. I was hunting for 12 years before I ever entered a contest. I can tell you I could kill birds when I started contest calling, but as my calling progresses I find it easier and easier to the point where calling birds in isn't a challenge 99 days out of 100, it's just expected. Hunting 40-50 days a year don't hurt either.


 I have a hard time saying this but, I have to say that is hundred percent correct and I agree


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 16, 2011)

Tshannahan said:


> I love the guys who think contest callers can't kill birds. Do they really think that contest guys aren't hunters first.



this is sooooooooo correct T-REX. i hear this all the time 'My' competition is in the timber,field ,blind &ect...

i personally feel a comp caller has the advantage over the average hunter ,come Mid to  Late season when the birds have heard every D.C on the planet...and they have a choice  to go left or right ..that's when a comp caller like yourself 
STANDS OUT .... because your making sounds that a ducks makes ..that the average hunter doesnt even know about...
END RESULT   ....DEAD BIRDS !!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 16, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> this is sooooooooo correct T-REX. i hear this all the time 'My' competition is in the timber,field ,blind &ect...
> 
> i personally feel a comp caller has the advantage over the average hunter ,come Mid to  Late season when the birds have heard every D.C on the planet...and they have a choice  to go left or right ..that's when a comp caller like yourself
> STANDS OUT .... because your making sounds that a ducks makes ..that the average hunter doesnt even know about...
> END RESULT   ....DEAD BIRDS !!!!!


Like a hail call?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Like a hail call?




NOT TRYING TO BE RUDE...but ive never used a hail call !!! maybe a begging hail..but to get out there and let it ride NO !!  YOU should watch kent cullum and trevor s. do there live duck routine ..thats all the duck sounds im referring too..


----------



## stowe (Sep 16, 2011)

Like them or not, listen to T. Shannahan, Antonio Jones, Keith Allen ect..... (on you tube) blowing in a meat/live duck competition this sounds exactly like a duck. It goes without sayin the more you sound like a duck the better you call will produce results. I can blow a call decent and call ducks just fine, but there is no comparison to these guys and what they can make a call do. It cames from years of having a call stuck to your lips and making calls sound like ducks. If they love it enough to spend that much time blowing a call they obviously love the sport of hunting/calling live birds. Anyone who thinks different, in my opinion is ignorant to the subject.


----------



## Smokey73 (Sep 17, 2011)

i want to come down and blow in it...what's the schedule on the contest ? and will there be food there


----------



## stowe (Sep 17, 2011)

Smokey73 said:


> i want to come down and blow in it...what's the schedule on the contest ? and will there be food there


 Oct 1 2011 sign in at 8:30am and the calling starts at 10:00 am.

I dont know about the rest of yall but Foskey is buying my lunch


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 17, 2011)

He's paying my entry fee.


----------



## Smokey73 (Sep 17, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> He's paying my entry fee.



he's giving me gas $$$


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 18, 2011)

Killer, tell  Butch Richenback, Jim Ronquest, and John Stephens that contest calling doesnt help make you a better duck caller/killer. 
or the boys at echo, heck any of em. I know im chiming in a lil late, but its ridiculous to make those statements. Comp calling teaches you air control and how to manipulate calls to make multiple multiple sounds, and all that can go right towards callin ducks. Im not saying that every idiot that can do a calling routine or hail call for 90sec will finish birds, but to say that it doesnt teach you how to call or help is just crazy. You would think that in 50 yrs of experience you'd know that....and running both hunt test and trials will make your dog a better dog in the field and you a better handler. sorry for the rant guys....


----------



## duckcutter788 (Sep 18, 2011)

levi5002 said:


> Killer, tell  Butch Richenback, Jim Ronquest, and John Stephens that contest calling doesnt help make you a better duck caller/killer.
> or the boys at echo, heck any of em. I know im chiming in a lil late, but its ridiculous to make those statements. Comp calling teaches you air control and how to manipulate calls to make multiple multiple sounds, and all that can go right towards callin ducks. Im not saying that every idiot that can do a calling routine or hail call for 90sec will finish birds, but to say that it doesnt teach you how to call or help is just crazy. You would think that in 50 yrs of experience you'd know that....and running both hunt test and trials will make your dog a better dog in the field and you a better handler. sorry for the rant guys....



I bet you will get a PM for that one.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 18, 2011)

duckcutter788 said:


> I bet you will get a PM for that one.



HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM...


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 18, 2011)

who cares....


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 19, 2011)

EVERYONE MAKE NICE....SO WHO'S IN ?


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 20, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> EVERYONE MAKE NICE....SO WHO'S IN ?



I might ride down there, what kind of food are you serving??


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 20, 2011)

i think burritoboy is headin up the food isnt he? dont quote me though...


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 20, 2011)

SUPER BEAB said:


> I might ride down there, what kind of food are you serving??




PIG TAILS AND TURKEY NECKS..WITH HOT SAUCE..


----------



## topwaterfinest (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm in. Can you register twice in one category? I have an OLT and BSOD.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 20, 2011)

topwaterfinest said:


> I'm in. Can you register twice in one category? I have an OLT and BSOD.




sorry only once..you can get in dlbs...


----------



## stowe (Sep 20, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> PIG TAILS AND TURKEY NECKS..WITH HOT SAUCE..


 I aint eatin no turkey neck


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 20, 2011)

stowe said:


> I aint eatin no turkey neck



Nah,pig tail is more your style,a pig tail and a pc. of cake


----------



## Tshannahan (Sep 20, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> this is sooooooooo correct T-REX. i hear this all the time 'My' competition is in the timber,field ,blind &ect...
> 
> i personally feel a comp caller has the advantage over the average hunter ,come Mid to  Late season when the birds have heard every D.C on the planet...and they have a choice  to go left or right ..that's when a comp caller like yourself
> STANDS OUT .... because your making sounds that a ducks makes ..that the average hunter doesnt even know about...
> END RESULT   ....DEAD BIRDS !!!!!



I mean I am just a cluck, moan guy for geese and quack, cutting feed for ducks. I just do those things better and more realistically than other folks. I don't think I've ever bounced a hen while hunting, but ducks definitely do it


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 22, 2011)

9 MORE DAYS AND THE  FOUNDATION @THE MACON GA..BASS-PRO WILL SHAKE FROM ALL THOSE "CUT-DOWNS"  BARKING  AND FEEDING...


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 22, 2011)

Cut down mania!!!!!


----------



## stowe (Sep 23, 2011)

This has got me a little depressed but I cant be there my 13yr old is cheering in a competion that same day and time and I wouldnt miss it for anything. 

I do wander which one will be the loudest and give me a headache the quickest? a gym full of teenage cheerleaders or a room full of knuckleheads blowing cutdowns?


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 23, 2011)

stowe said:


> This has got me a little depressed but I cant be there my 13yr old is cheering in a competion that same day and time and I wouldnt miss it for anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 27, 2011)

4DAYS TILL CUT-DOWN CALLING CONTEST.....GOING TO BE GOOD..ALOT OF CALLERS GETTING READY TO REPRESENT THERE FAVORITE CALL COMPANIES.
OCT 1st be there...MACON GA BASS PRO 10;30AM ...TO WITNESS THE CROWNING OF THE 2011 CUT-DOWN-CHAMPION...!!!!!


----------



## stowe (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheering starts at 11am


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 27, 2011)

stowe said:


> Cheering starts at 11am





THAT'S LIFE ...JUST ME


----------



## stowe (Sep 27, 2011)

FOSKEY'S said:


> THAT'S LIFE ...JUST ME


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 27, 2011)

stowe said:


>



that's life trust me.....:d


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Sep 28, 2011)

AJ called me this pm.  Thinks he might come down Friday pm and blow Sat.


----------



## vrooom (Sep 28, 2011)

You three have fun!


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 28, 2011)

whats the details on this thing?


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 28, 2011)

levi5002 said:


> whats the details on this thing?



details can be found @duckjunkies.com


----------



## SUPER BEAB (Sep 28, 2011)

try cutdowncalls.com thats were the infos @


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 28, 2011)

cutdowncalls.com    


or


be there @ 9:00am  and sign up&entry fee ,then start call @ 10:30am..


----------



## levi5002 (Sep 28, 2011)

you think yalled post it up on here too...weird ill check it out though. thanks for the update guys.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Sep 28, 2011)

GON ...HAS been good to let me post what i have. thats the best i can do.


----------

